# Tire/wheel size for 2009 golf city



## Cheezecake (Sep 30, 2019)

Hey! I have a 2009 golf city and I'm looking to put some after market rims on it. I know it's a 5x100 bolt pattern, but I'm wondering what tire size I'll need/what will fit. A friend of mine has 225/40/r18 on hers, and there's a set for sale here that's 225/45/r18. Will they fit? Iv tried google and can't find a solid answer. 

Thanks!


----------



## M4lc (Oct 2, 2019)

I have a 2009 Golf City too and I got brand new rims and tires as soon as I got the car I wanted a bigger rim than the stock 15inch so I picked up a set of 17/7.5 rims and I got 225/45/R17 tires for them. The wheels fit well to me but there definitely is space for a bigger wheel. I'll attach a picture of mine so you can see for yourself.

https://imgur.com/a/ils2dGU


I'd also recommend using https://tiresize.com/calculator/ and just compare whatever tires you're looking at to the ones you already have on your car you can use your wheels to give you an idea of how much bigger you can go.


----------



## Meison (Jan 22, 2017)

M4lc said:


> I have a 2009 Golf City too and I got brand new rims and tires as soon as I got the car I wanted a bigger rim than the stock 15inch so I picked up a set of 17/7.5 rims and I got 225/45/R17 tires for them. The wheels fit well to me but there definitely is space for a bigger wheel. I'll attach a picture of mine so you can see for yourself.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/ils2dGU
> 
> ...


This is the GOL not the GOLF part of the forum, wrong model wrong section guys, please move this to another section


----------

